# Reversos and small wrists



## Creatives (Jun 3, 2014)

Hopefully this short post with pictures can help anyone else with small wrists thinking about getting a Reverso.

There's nothing worse than lusting after a watch only to try it on for the first time and find it is either too big or does not sit perfectly. This is even worse if you have already purchased it online before the watch has ever even approached your wrist. Needless to say I did this with a Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Tribute to 1931. Super excited to open the box when it finally arrived, I threw it on and was very quickly borderline-regretting buying something without first trying it on. The size looked fine but as I'm sure all of you know (and I did not), Reverso straps come with small plastic end 'blockers' where they meet the lugs. Having not done my research before splurging thousands of pounds on something I planned to keep for the rest of my life, they took me by suprise.

The upshot of these meant that the strap can, in certain positions, loop slightly outward and resist fitting snug against the wrist (almost like a bangle would). This is designed so that the lugs don't point out too far and keep a more curved and smooth transition between lugs and strap. I have tried to capture the effect here on my small wrist (for reference, my wrist is 6.3" and fairly flat.).









Not content with this fit and having it get caught under a few cuffs, I thought the problem would resolve itself by simply changing the stock strap for something else. A black calfskin looked great.. but as i'm sure all of you know (and I again did not), Reverso cases have particularly low drilled lug holes. The resulting look and fit appeared even worse than the stock strap, with it sitting very close to the case and the lugs protruding further out, you are left with a pointy box that belies the sleek form that Reversos usually exude!









At this point, I reluctantly returned the watch to the standard strap and placed it in the watch box where it sat for about two months. It bugged me so much I was thinking about selling it. As luck would have it I noticed a thread on the Watchuseek forums discussing the Casa Fagliano strap for the Tribute to 1931 limited edition version of the same watch. Apparently they are available for the standard TT1931 if you mail them directly and pay $500.

Because I loved this watch so much I had to try everything to make it work. So I took the (expensive) plunge and ordered a dark brown strap at the beginning of January. It arrived on the first day of February and I've included some pictures below of me attempting to fit it to the watch . The reason this strap works is due to the extra thick folderover at the lugs. It was designed specifically for the Grande Reverso Ultra Thin models and so works much better than anything else. The fold helps eliminate the "lug overhang" and has transformed the watch completely. I have other straps from Camille Fournet, ABP and Hirsch but this is in a different league in terms of feel, fit and quality. If anyone is having doubts I am sure you won't be disappointed to pull the trigger, even at the high price of $500. It's worth every penny. They do a variety of colours and also have a 'small' size which is pictured here and is 110/65mm (the regular is 120/80mm).









Keep in mind it comes with no spring bars or buckle so you will need to canabalise another strap  I used the JLC buckle from the stock strap. Also, the spring bars are very hard to push in.









Lug overhang gone!

































And lastly, here is a really grainy wrist shot!


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

I too intend to buy this watch. I'd love to read more from you how you like this watch now when you're wearing it. I'd appreciate to know more about it's feel and other aspects as a user as my case is similar to yours. I've not seen in person but only on Internet and that it is supposedly discontinued. I'm eager to add this iconic Reverso to my collection. Regards


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful, and a great write up. The Casa Fagliano straps are sublime as you say and worth it to me too, mounted 'em on a few of the Reverso pieces I've owned/own . . .


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great write up! It's funny how your experience echoes mine very closely. 6.2" wrist too! Bought mine without trying on as no AD had it in stock at the time. Oem gator strap didn't fit right and wanted a brown strap to feel more casual. Tried on a dozen straps and had the dreaded over hang. Didn't wear the watch for weeks as it really annoyed me.

But eventually bit the bullet and bought Fagliano strap and it rekindled my love for the watch. Definite keeper now. Thanks for sharing your experience and photos.





Creatives said:


> Hopefully this short post with pictures can help anyone else with small wrists thinking about getting a Reverso.
> 
> There's nothing worse than lusting after a watch only to try it on for the first time and find it is either too big or does not sit perfectly. This is even worse if you have already purchased it online before the watch has ever even approached your wrist. Needless to say I did this with a Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Tribute to 1931. Super excited to open the box when it finally arrived, I threw it on and was very quickly borderline-regretting buying something without first trying it on. The size looked fine but as I'm sure all of you know (and I did not), Reverso straps come with small plastic end 'blockers' where they meet the lugs. Having not done my research before splurging thousands of pounds on something I planned to keep for the rest of my life, they took me by suprise.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlexH123 (Oct 10, 2014)

I have a 6.3 in wrist as well and am thinking about purchasing a Reverso. I was in between a Grand Reverso Ultra Thin or a Grand Reverso Duo. Given the smaller size of the Duo do you think it would have the same bangle effect as the GRUT?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Creatives (Jun 3, 2014)

Ah2400 said:


> I have a 6.3 in wrist as well and am thinking about purchasing a Reverso. I was in between a Grand Reverso Ultra Thin or a Grand Reverso Duo. Given the smaller size of the Duo do you think it would have the same bangle effect as the GRUT?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive never tried on a reverso duo but if it is smaller that should help. I feel the ultra thin is at the limit for my 6.3 inch wrist but again it depends on the shape. If you have a boutique near try and visit to put on wrist before buying, especially if you are in the same ballpark regarding size.


----------



## AlexH123 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexH123 (Oct 10, 2014)

Picked this guy up today. Loving the watch. I didn't mind the fit. It might be because the watch was second hand and the strap was more broken-in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwatchv (Dec 8, 2014)

drhr said:


> Beautiful, and a great write up. The Casa Fagliano straps are sublime as you say and worth it to me too, mounted 'em on a few of the Reverso pieces I've owned/own . . .


Fantastic shot. I'm partial to the blue, but can't justify it as a one watch. If you have multiple versions though...


Victor

Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwatchv (Dec 8, 2014)

drhr said:


> Beautiful, and a great write up. The Casa Fagliano straps are sublime as you say and worth it to me too, mounted 'em on a few of the Reverso pieces I've owned/own . . .


Also I've never seen that one on the right before

Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


----------



## wahasa (Jul 27, 2011)

All I want in my life is to get a black Casa vagiliano strap. No boutique has it and I am just lost. Can someone provide any guidance on how to get one?


----------



## vwatchv (Dec 8, 2014)

Specifically with the folded over end leather?

Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

wahasa said:


> All I want in my life is to get a black Casa vagiliano strap. No boutique has it and I am just lost. Can someone provide any guidance on how to get one?


Order directly from Casa Fagliano. Hit the "Contact" and tell them what you want. If you have a smaller wrist like me, you can even order a short strap that is 110mm/65mm.

Casa Fagliano | Watch bracelets


----------



## wahasa (Jul 27, 2011)

Yuppie! This is like cool!!!!!!!!


ordering now or soon let's see how much el lutch


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

wahasa said:


> Yuppie! This is like cool!!!!!!!!
> 
> ordering now or soon let's see how much el lutch


Prepare to wait, unfortunately. I've heard as short as 4 weeks, but I had to wait 5 _months_.


----------



## Monad (Dec 31, 2015)

cfracing said:


> Prepare to wait, unfortunately. I've heard as short as 4 weeks, but I had to wait 5 _months_.


Damn. Most of my custom strap experiences have been measured in weeks, even from far-flung locales. Was it worth the wait?


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

Monad said:


> Damn. Most of my custom strap experiences have been measured in weeks, even from far-flung locales. Was it worth the wait?


Yes, and I think there are many others here that would agree. The problem was timing because Casa Fagliano is a small family operation whose primary business is making polo boots. They weren't even going to take a break from boot making to start making watch straps until 3 months after I had placed my order, and of course straps for JLC had priority.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

6.25 wrist I went 38.5x23.5 a size that is close to original Reverso. I think this is a classic look how Reverso should be worn. Many may think it is too small for today’s standard but I think it is the right size for small wrist. Biggest I would go will be 40x24.


----------



## pursang (Sep 24, 2021)

I typically don't join in on necro'd threads, but I remember coming across this thread via Googling when doing my pre-purchase due diligence. Presumably future Internet travelers will too.


Medium Thin Monoface, 40x24. 6.1" (15.5cm) wrist:










Personally I don't think anyone with comparable wrist sizes should be going with a Duoface -- the thickness is visually dominating and I feel it throws off the Art Deco proportions. Square watches are a completely different ballgame.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

pursang said:


> I typically don't join in on necro'd threads, but I remember coming across this thread via Googling when doing my pre-purchase due diligence. Presumably future Internet travelers will too.
> 
> 
> Medium Thin Monoface, 40x24. 6.1" (15.5cm) wrist:
> ...


which sucks because if I were to get a reverso, it’ll have to be a duoface

i still wish they would just remove the diamonds on the duetto or just make them for mens without bling and id get one of those


----------



## pursang (Sep 24, 2021)

I can agree with you on the Duetto needing a de-bling. Honestly it feels like there's a few holes in the JLC lineup. For instance more options for the 36mm MUT Moon.

I understand the "two in one" argument for a Duoface. However I absolutely love the O.G form factor.

The back side is mirror-like and it would have been a narcissist's wet dream due to the ease of looking at one's self. Nowadays it's great for quickly and discreetly checking your teeth for food bits 😅

But most of all should someone ask me about it I can give them the _It's the 1930s G-Shock_ explanation and historical background while letting them fidget with the watch.

Whereas with a Duetto I feel like it'd make the explanation a bit more clunky and their initial impression is that of it being a gimmick. I could lengthen the explanation and say this is just a modern reinterpretation of the concept; but I don't think it's quite the same when explaining it to non watch people.

When I first got interested in a Reverso I was in the Duoface camp, but I have zero regrets going with the O.G form factor. I felt like a kid on Christmas morning signing my Fedex package.


----------

